# keyboard dont work

## michi-monster

When I started the system, the keyboard no longer responded. Under Debian and Windows it works. I did not make any changes to the Gentoo system. It does not work under Gnome or Fluxbox. Because it works under other systems, I need to look for the error in Gentoo. Please help me

```
#less /etc/conf.d/keymap

# Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="de"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

# Loading this keymap will enable VT switching (like ALT+Left/Right)

# using the special windows keys on the linux console.

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol instead of the Euro.

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> Debian

 

Check what's loaded and how the kernel is set up there.

Usually, which really annoys me, most HID USB devices need some stuff enabled in staging section of the kernel.

My DAzer, e-blue mouse needs for example 

```
 grep HOLTEK /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK=y

# CONFIG_HOLTEK_FF is not set

```

Its hard to find such a dependency when there is no indication that my mouse is a "holtek" one. Also there is no extra functionality. one kernel update suddenly needed that holtek to get only basic mouse support!

--

I asssume the keyboard is dead everywhere. Even the command shell when you run init 3? correct? And is not only a X-server issue, correct?

Alternatively you could boot up a live-cd and see if it works there...

----------

## michi-monster

The keyboard works in the terminal. In X neither under Gnome nor via fluxbox. The keyboard is active for a maximum of 10 seconds and then stops responding. The differences I have searched, but unfortunately no solution found

Debian: 

```
root@sysvorort: #dmesg | grep board

root@sysvorort:# 

root@sysvorort:# dmesg | grep key

[    5.536166] systemd[1]: Starting LSB: Set preliminary keymap...

[    9.516337] input: Eee PC WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/eeepc-wmi/input/input17

```

Gentoo:

```
#dmesg | grep board

[    4.192139] hid-generic 0003:046D:C534.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input0

[    4.692859] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-2/input0

#dmesg | grep key

[    3.407619] Initialise system trusted keyring

[    3.409191] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    3.570270] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: d1f5d7ac4e6fd4e0d442ecbfb894ec73f7f87624' 
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

>  [    9.516337] input: Eee PC WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/eeepc-wmi/input/input17 

 

Do you have those set?

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # grep EEEPC /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI is not set

```

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # grep _WMI /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ALIENWARE_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ASUS_WMI=m

CONFIG_ASUS_NB_WMI=m

# CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

# CONFIG_MSI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MXM_WMI is not set

```

```
# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH is not set

```

Also check hole usb section for special stuff

And any other logitech related stuff

enable all of those first please

----------

